# Police clearance certificate copy



## inka0582 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi. Maybe someone can help me and know how to get copy of my police clearance certificate? I apply for my police clearance certificate from south Africa last year October and now after long and long waiting I find out that finalised already last year November and send it by post. I never get it offcourse. On internet I find out that I can get copy of my police clearance certificate but it nowhere explains how to do it. telephone numbers where you can call and ask for help no one ever answers, I have tried it for so many days and so many times and always the same. Did someone can help me with advise?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Police Clearance Certificate | Services | SAPS (South African Police Service)

Hi,

From the link posted above. _A Police Clearance Certificate can be reissued within six months of the original application yet an additional cost of R96-00 will be required._

I would call you will get through just don't hang up! (012) 393 3928 

Also use a courier service to send the R96 to pay for the Police Clearance and use a courier service to collect the finished PCC.


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

2fargone said:


> Police Clearance Certificate | Services | SAPS (South African Police Service)
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


Hi 2fargone,

Can you please tell me how to arrange a courier service to pick PCC up?
When you do the fingerprint etc. on the form at a police station, you also have to write the place to post the outcome -you write your address. 
So how can you let them know from the beginning that you will send a courier service to pick it up, so as not to send the outcome back via post? :confused2:


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Spiggles said:


> Hi 2fargone,
> 
> Can you please tell me how to arrange a courier service to pick PCC up?
> When you do the fingerprint etc. on the form at a police station, you also have to write the place to post the outcome -you write your address.
> So how can you let them know from the beginning that you will send a courier service to pick it up, so as not to send the outcome back via post? :confused2:


There are lots of courier services you can use. I used We broker the best Courier Prices | Delivery Surgeon
they were excellent.

You can call the number (012) 393 3928 or e-mail them and tell them a courier will be picking it up. Also follow the SAPS website closely. When it says your PCC is ready you need to have a courier pick it up.


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

I have the same question, but for a police clearance done in the UK. Anybody have any ideas if it can be reissued?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

saffalass said:


> I have the same question, but for a police clearance done in the UK. Anybody have any ideas if it can be reissued?


Post on the Britain Forum. Lots of helpful people.


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

@inka0582

You can send a courier to go and pick it up. The address is:

The Head of the South African Criminal Record Centre
Bothongo Plaza West
CRC Client Service Centre
1st Floor, Room 14 
271 Frances Baard Street
PRETORIA

You should use your D.O.B. or Enquiry number (which will start with 2014.....) as the reference number.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

inka0582 said:


> Hi. Maybe someone can help me and know how to get copy of my police clearance certificate? I apply for my police clearance certificate from south Africa last year October and now after long and long waiting I find out that finalised already last year November and send it by post. I never get it offcourse. On internet I find out that I can get copy of my police clearance certificate but it nowhere explains how to do it. telephone numbers where you can call and ask for help no one ever answers, I have tried it for so many days and so many times and always the same. Did someone can help me with advise?


Hi Inka, 

The best way to follow up on your police clearance certificate is to email them on CRC Name Clearance <[email protected]> 
But you will need to advise them of your passport number, date of birth and tracking number. You are able to communicate with them via email, should you want to arrange a collection via courier.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

saffalass said:


> I have the same question, but for a police clearance done in the UK. Anybody have any ideas if it can be reissued?


Hi Saffalass, 

It is best that you apply again through ACRO in the UK. They are very quick to process police clearances. You would need to courier deliver and collect your application though. Or request for the clearance certificate to be sent by Royal Mail Special Delivery to a friend in the UK, for them to courier to you. 
Any questions, you can email [email protected]


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Please advise which courier service can pick up a reissue of a still valid PCC quickest? I spoke to Citisprint but they first email SAPS, then wait until they receive an answer before they go to collect, then only deliver to you 3 days later. That's at least 8 working days in total. Is there any courier service that can get this done quicker? Thank you!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Klipspringer said:


> Please advise which courier service can pick up a reissue of a still valid PCC quickest? I spoke to Citisprint but they first email SAPS, then wait until they receive an answer before they go to collect, then only deliver to you 3 days later. That's at least 8 working days in total. Is there any courier service that can get this done quicker? Thank you!


Citisprint was a joke. I had so many issues with them.

I ended up using The Courier Surgeon. We broker the best Courier Prices | Delivery Surgeon

I paid in the morning and they collected my PCC that afternoon, and the next morning I had my PCC! I was VERY impressed!! Was delivered from Pretoria to Cape Town. I think it was around R210. The price might have gone up this was a few years ago.


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Great, thanks for the tip!


----------



## louisatsitsi (Apr 6, 2016)

*PCC enquiry*

Hi, I am having trouble getting through to the Pretoria numbers. Any other number I can use.

I checked for my PCC on the website and it says it was finalized and posted. I used a registered letter but they is no record whatsoever with the post offices about that registered letter.

Anyone who can help me or do should I request for the PCC to be issued again. I would appreciate any assistance


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Try emailing them, maybe. Nobody ever answers that phone number. I know, I have tried very persistently on numerous occasions to get through and can only conclude that it is unreachable.


----------



## louisatsitsi (Apr 6, 2016)

Thank you, I have been crazy calling that number with no luck and I have been emailing them and they are not responding to my emails also. Maybe I can try going to the police station that issued with the forms to see if they can maybe get through to them


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

The police department isn't going to be able to help you. Call the number multiple times a day. When I would call I would sometimes be on hold 20 minutes. 

Try these 3 e-mails 

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Be persistent in your e-mails. I told them I needed it urgently and I e-mailed all 3 of these e-mail address. 

Hope you get it back soon!


----------



## louisatsitsi (Apr 6, 2016)

Thank you will definitely be persistent with them cause i really do need them urgently. Thank you fot the emails add.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Good luck! Hope you hear back soon!!


----------



## KoolKam (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi Expats,

Am in the processing of reapplying my critical skills visa extension since it was rejected for the reason 'passport was not scanned properly'.
I need to get SA PCC again which I got 2 months back in April.
Can you please help me in the latest process of PCC reissue since its within 6 months.
So that I can get at the earliest. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 49761218 (May 17, 2016)

Yes you can get.Just pay R96 as before and send proof of payment as urgent.send to all 3 e-mail address for SAPS.it should be ready in 4-5 days.keep on writing them


----------



## SimAngel00 (Jul 12, 2018)

LegalMan said:


> Hi Inka,
> 
> The best way to follow up on your police clearance certificate is to email them on CRC Name Clearance <[email protected]>
> But you will need to advise them of your passport number, date of birth and tracking number. You are able to communicate with them via email, should you want to arrange a collection via courier.


Do they respond efficiently on the email address CRC Name Clearance <[email protected]> ? 
The police station that took my fingerprints didn't request a copy of marriage certificate, even after I told them I need both my married and my maiden surnames on the police clearance certificate. I received an sms saying that my application has been received and is processing. 
No one is answering the phone at the South African Criminal Record Centre. So I emailed them a copy of my marriage certificate with the reference number, stating that I need both names. But I haven't had a response, so I'm not sure if they have updated the application or not. And I cannot find out since they don't answer the phone! 
What is your email correspondence experience with them?


----------



## Den2875 (Jul 20, 2018)

Police clearance certificate costs R96 and you can have finger prints lifted by police from any country and submit in pretoria schoeman street. Takes about a month to come out.


----------

